# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Georg, ich hab schon wieder was hingmacht!

## noox

Dabei bin ich nur dem Rü nachgfahren  :Wink: 

Zwischen Kante war Dreck. Kante und Seitenwange nach außen verbogen: Rü hat gemeint. Breit ausschneiden. Er hat's bei seinem Ski zusammengespaxt und mit Zweikomponentenkleber befüllt.

Bisschen ausgeschnitten habe ich es jetzt. Auf ca. 4-5cm steht die Kante ca. an halben mm weg und ist lose. D.h. wenn ich sie zusammenpresse bewegt sie sich. Den Zwischenraum kann man eh ein bisschen erkennen.

Ist das mit dem Spaxen eine vernünftige Idee? Ich vermute mal, dass man mit Kleben alleine net so weit kommt, oder? Aber der Ski hat angeblich Titan oder Titanal-Einlagen. Da könnte das Spaxen ziemlich problematisch sein? Und wenn doch spaxen: Wie? Welche Größe, Senkkopf? wieviele Schrauben, wie groß vorbohren? 

Wenn Kleben: Noch größer ausschneiden? Passt Uhu Plus endfest 300? Ist der auf diese Länge elastisch genug?

Fuck. der Ski ist 3 Skitage alt...

----------


## Poison :)

auweh  :Embarrassment: 

das mein ich jetzt nicht böse hannes, aber du bist ein materielkiller  :Smile: 
egal ob sommer oder winter  :Smile:

----------


## noox

des war ich schon als kloana Bua! Auf eigene Sachen aufpassen hab ich noch nie können...

----------


## grisch

> des war ich schon als kloana Bua! Auf eigene Sachen aufpassen hab ich noch nie können...


So a Rotzleff'l, da noox! (ob das unsere deutschen kollegen verstehn  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Snowthrill

Zerstörungswut !!!!! :Smash:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> So a Rotzleff'l, da noox! (ob das unsere deutschen kollegen verstehn )


weiß ich auch nicht soviele deutsche gibts ja mit ausnahme der bayern nicht hier.

----------


## noox

Nochmals zum Spaxen. Hab grad mit Rü telefoniert. Bei ihm war der Defekt länger. Er hat 3  vermutlich 4x25 oder 4x30 verwendet. Kern vorgebohrt natürlich und für'n Senk-Kopf was ausgebohrt.

Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich eventuell dünnere nehme und dafür aber auch 3 auf die 5cm. Hat's einen Sinn, die einzukleben? Sorgen macht mir noch, dass es mir nicht das Plastik der Seitenwange sprengt. Soll ich Schrauben mit nicht durchgängigen Gewinde verwenden, damit's die Seitenwange mit der Kante gut hinzieht. Auch bei der Höhe bin ich mir noch unsicher. Aufgebogen ist's auf der Belagseite. Also möglichst weit unten schrauben, oder doch eher mittig. 

Sind jetzt lauter Kleinigkeiten. Aber der Ski kostet ein Vermögen und ist fast neu. Da soll die Reparatur so gut wie möglich sein.

----------


## eldorado69

Bevor du etwas machst, würd ich mal zu einem professionellen Skiservicefirma gehen und mit denen reden, was die Vorschlagen würden. Ich hab bei meinem Board schon ein paar mal solche Schäden in Innsbruck reparieren lassen und die halten bis heute. Da wurde aber nix gespaxt, sondern nur geklebt.

----------


## georg

Schrauben wäre mir zu viel Arbeit.

Alueinlagen helfen bei einem solchen Problem nur, sind aber sicher kein Hindernis. die Alueinlage würde die eine Schraube richtig festhalten. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Schrauben notwendig sein wird.

Problem ist die verformte Kante. Zurückbiegen geht nicht, also mußt du sie in der richtigen Lage fixieren. Das kann jetzt mit dem Kleber erfolgen, mit Schrauben oder mit Stiften. Stifte sind wohl die einfachste Lösung und halten.

Also entweder von der Unterseite der Ski nach oben durch die Laschen der Kante schrauben oder ein dünnes Loch durchbohren und eine kurze Speiche reinstecken. Die Tiefe sollte so gewählt sein, dass du max. 1-2mm unter der Oberseite vom Ski endest, zumindest aber durch die Untergurte in den Holz- oder Schaumkern. Das ganze - auch die offenen Bohrlöcher - mit UHU PLus endfest 300 auffüllen, ausgebrochene Stellen wo Glasfasergurt fehlt mit UHU Plus endfest 300 gemischt mit kurzen Glasfaserschnipsel auffüllen, ohne dass Luft drinnen ist. Das ganze unter Druck machen (Schraubzwingen), damit die Kante am richtigen Platz ist. Aushärten auch unter Druck - wenn möglich bei 70-100°C aushärten lassen. Ab ca. 110-120°C wirds kritisch für den Belag. (Heissluftföhn in eine Halterung und drauf richten - Temperaterfühler wär ned schlecht).

Beim Auffüllen noch Platz lassen um etwas Belag nachzufüllen.

Professionelle Repareratur schaut auch nicht anders aus, die haben halt mehr Routine, Erfahrung, Geschicklichkeit und Werkzeug. Überlegs dir. Du bist zwar recht geschickt, aber bei so einer Arbeit stellt sich schon die Frage. Ich würde mir natürlich selber machen, weil ich von der Skifertigung Ahnung habe und da sicher rücksichtsloser und ohne Respekt an die Sache rangehe.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 

Wenn dann der Belag draufgetropft ist, wirst du von der Reperatur nichts mehr sehen - außer das ganze geht wieder auf wie ein Germteig.




> Er hat 3 vermutlich 4x25 oder 4x30 verwendet.


 Fährt der den Abfahrtsski vom Bode Miller oder wieso gehen da 30mm Schrauben rein??? Oder hat ers von der Seite geschraubt?? Von der Seite ist schlecht, da kann man den Ski leicht sprengen.

Wichtig bei der Reperatur:

-) Bohrungen die in den Holz- oder Schaumkern reichen müssen wasserdicht verschlossen sein. (2K-Kleber)
-) Schrauben oder Stifte oder wasauchimmer müssen eingeklebt sein (2K Kleber). Die Bohrung für einen Stift max im Durchmesser vom Stift, eher den Bohrer 0,1mm kleiner wählen - in Ständerbohrmaschine bohren, nicht freihand. Bei einer Alueinlage kann es notwendig sein, den Bohrer exakt im gleichen Durchmesser wie den Stift zu haben - probieren. Geschliffene Bohrer nehmen, keine gerollten.
-) Keine Luftblasen im 2K-Kleber.
-) Raue Oberfläche um dann Belag auftropfen zu können. Am besten ist natürlich die Originale Oberfläche nachzumachen, dann kannst du nach der Reperatur ein Stück originalen Belag (von alten Ski fladern) einsetzen (unter Druck mit 2K-Kleber aushärten) und dann die Schnittkanten austropfen.

----------


## noox

Verdammt ist das geil!

----------


## georg

> Verdammt ist das geil!


 Ich weiß nicht auf was du so stehst, aber ich find das einfach nur viel Arbeit. Wenn ich mir aber ansehe was du da so ruinierst im Laufe des Jahres fange ich schon an diverse Vermutungen anzustellen.  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

Ach ja: Bei den Schraubzwingen kann es sein, dass du sowohl von der Seite als auch oben/unten zusammendrücken mußt. Für oben und unten brauchst du eventuell 2 Bretter oder Alubleche und 2 Zwingen um auf jeder Seite zuzudrücken.. die eine Seite wo du den Druck benötigst, die andere zum Gegenhalten.

edit: Noch ein Hinweis: Die Kante befindet sich dann unter Spannung in dieser Lage. Dh. erstens mußt du alles gut versiegeln, damit alle Spalten dicht sind und wirklich zuhalten damit kein Wasser reinkommt. Zweitens hält der Ski leider nie wieder so wie er war. Wenn du es gut hinkriegst wirst noch viel Freude haben aber Garantie für das Gelingen gibts da keine.

Kanten schleifen nachher. Nicht nur mit dem Handgerät sondern auch mit Feile und kritischen Blick, damit ein eventuelles Eck in der Kante (Biegung) nach rausgeschliffen wird.

----------


## noox

Wo bekomme ich Glasfaserschnipsel her? Ev. auch von am anderen Ski unter dem Belag? Temperatursensor hätte ich, aber keinen Heißluftfön...

Ich glaub das mach ich selber - wer weiß, wie oft ich das noch brauch...

----------


## georg

> Wo bekomme ich Glasfaserschnipsel her?


 Kannst dir in jedem Baumarkt im Autozubehör ein Gewebe (oder Wirrfasermatte) kaufen und dann mit der Schere schnippseln. Ist nicht unbedingt nötig, macht aber die Oberflächenstruktur gröber so dass der Belag besser hält. Kannst im Pinzip alles nehmen was eine rauhe Oberfläche macht. Ich hab halt Glas-, Carbon-, Aramidfasern bei mir rumliegen, daher nehm ich mir einfach ne Schere und schneid mir da ein paar mm ab. Extra deswegen einkaufen wär mir zu blöd (und im Baumarkt zu teuer) mir fällt auf die Schnelle aber nichts anderes ein..



> Temperatursensor hätte ich, aber keinen Heißluftfön...


 Kann man für Klebesachen immer gut gebrauchen. Gibt es  sehr billig beim Zgonc oder du schaust welche Temperatur der Haarfön der Freundin erreicht.  :Big Grin: 

Wennst Fragen hast kannst mich auch anskypen, bin diese Woche aber nur abends erreichbar.

----------


## noox

Wie lange sollte man die Temperatur halten?

----------


## georg

Steht auf der Packung. Hängt vom Temperaturniveau ab, ich weiß es jetzt nicht auswendig.

Was ich auswendig weiß: 1 Stunde ist die Verarbeitungszeit. Also 1 Stunde + das Tempern. Bei 70-100°C wird das bei dem Kleber 20min-1 Stunde sein (geschätzt). Bei RT ist die Aushärtezeit 12 Stunden, die Festigkeit am geringsten. Bei 180°C ist t=5min und die erreichbare Fesitgkeit am höchsten mit 3000N/cm², bei 200°C ist der Kleber hin..  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zu lange macht nix. Zu heiß wär schlimm (für den Skibelag).

----------


## Rüdiger

Geh leck bin i froh dass i einfach 3 Spax reindraht hab. Des is ja schon ziemlich a Aufwand...

;P

----------


## noox

Ah, danke! Ist so blöd gestanden (innen in der Plastikschachtel)
70° - 45 Minuten
100° - 10 Minuten

----------


## georg

> Geh leck bin i froh dass i einfach 3 Spax reindraht hab. Des is ja schon ziemlich a Aufwand


 Ich hab auch jeden Scheiß erwähnt.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 
Reindraht ohne Kleber? Ned so fein, da kann der Kern Wasser saugen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Wo bekomme ich Glasfaserschnipsel her?


Beim Conrad in der Modellbauabteilung oder in jedem gscheiten Modellbauladen.
Aber kannst a selber schnipseln wenn da fad is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Du bist mei Held Hannes, ka bissal Mitleid mim Material, so ghert sich des  :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

> So a Rotzleff'l, da noox! (ob das unsere deutschen kollegen verstehn )


Sogar der Schweizer hats verstanden! :Big Grin: 

Oder der einfachste Weg Noox, lass es so, fahr den Ski noch (bei deinem Fahrstil :Embarrassment: ) 2-3mal und schmeiss ihn dann weg. 
Es wird ja bestimmt so wie bei einem italienischen Auto herauskommen. Kaum reparierst du was, geht das nächste kaputt.

----------


## noox

Na - so schlimm ist's net. Bei meim Ski vom letzten Jahr hab ich noch alle Kanten und nur 2-3 gröbere Belags-Schäden. Und das bei 25-30 Skitagen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

und wieviel deutsche nimmst immer so mit wenn du auf der pisten bist?  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich fahre neben der Piste, da springen höchtens Bäume in den Weg... und manchmal Steine.

----------


## noox

Kurzes Update. Hab jetzt alles zusammengeklebt und mit 80-90° ausgehärtet. Momentan hab ich die Zwingen noch oben lassen.

Wenn ich sowas mache dauert das natürlich ewig. Aber mir daugt's einfach in dem Bereich Dinge zu machen, die ich noch net gemacht hab. Wenn ich was kann wird's eh fad  :Big Grin: 

Hab's noch a bissl größer und grad ausgeschnitten, damit ich mir mit dem Ersatz-Belag etwas leichter tue. Ersatzbelag Organisieren war gar net so leicht. Mit'n Stemmeisen habe ich dann den Belag vom alten Ski am besten runterbekommen.

Katastrophe war aber das Bohren. Georg hat mir HSS-E empfohlen. Hab ich im Bauhaus net gefunden. Das wären die mit Cobalt gewesen - das habe ich aber erst im Nachhinein gecheckt und draufgestanden ist HSS-E nicht. Hab dann HSS-G genommen. Ich wollte zuerst mit 1,5 bohren, weil ich 1,6 Stifte gehabt hätte. Aber der Bohrmaschinenständer (echte Ständerbohrmaschine habe ich noch net) hat a bissl zuviel Spiel. 3 Bohrer abgerissen. Ein Loch hab ich dabohrt. Mit den 2er habe ich dann noch ein weiteres Loch geschafft, aber die beiden Laschen mit den gebohrten Löchern waren nicht an der optimalen Position. Die anderen Laschen wollten einfach net.  Habt mir heute noch HSS-E bei einem Spezialhändler besorgt. Verkäufer meinte, er kennt nur HSS-C. Kollege meinte, das sind eh die gleichen. Gut gekauft. In Wirklichkeit sind die aber um nix besser gegangen. Mit denen habe ich dann noch ein weiteres Loch geschafft. Ich hab bei 7 Laschen probiert, und ich bin nur bei 3 durchgekommen. Dort dafür relativ easy. Bei den anderen gar net.

Stifte rein, Belag draufkleben, Belagfestklemme, Aushärten mit 80-90 Grad (wieviel es dann im Ski hat, kann ich net sagen, aber ich hab's sicherheitshalber lange genug gemacht). Demnächst dann die ganzen Klemmen lösen und hoffen, dass es was worden ist. Noch a bissl mit dem Belagsausbesserungsstifft, bissl schleifen, wachseln und dann passt's hoffentlich wieder.

----------


## noox

Schaut wieder gut aus! Bisschen Höhenschlag hat die Kante. Aber nach 2x Schleifen wäre das wieder in Ordnung.

----------


## noox

Noch a Frage: Bei welcher Temparatur schmelzen denn die Belagsausbesserungsstifte? Hätte es einen Sinn, die auch mit dem Heißluftföhn zu schmelzen? Weil dann wäre net soviel Ruß drinnen - wobei ma das beim schwarzen Belag eh net sieht...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Da georg hat dir empfohlen mit am HSS-Bohrer durch gehärteten Stahl zu bohren? Das kann i mir jetz fast ned vorstellen.
Die Laschen ham doch eh Aussparungen, warum hast die Stifte ned dort gesetzt und nur in den Kern gebohrt?

Wenn du die Belagstifte mit einer Gasflamme erhitzt hast fast kein Ruß.

----------


## noox

Mit HSS-E hat er mir empfohlen. Dachte auch zwischen die Laschen durch, aber soweit ich's verstanden habe, sollte ich schon durch die Laschen bohren. Vielleicht hab ich's auch falsch verstanden. Vom Halt her ist durch die Laschen sicher besser, weil zwischen den Laschen ist man schon sehr weit außen. Die Seitenwangen sind noch dazu abgeschrägt und bei der größten - ca. 2 cm langen - Beschädigung, war die Seitenwange gestaucht und nach außen gebogen.

Danke für den Tipp mit der Gasflamme!

----------


## georg

ad Bohren: Ja das hab ich ihm empfohlen nur dass ich nicht HSS sondern HSS-E gesagt hab und Skikanten kein richtiger gehärteter Stahl sondern sondern "nur" aus einem Vergütungsstahl. Das ist natürlich etwas anderes als Baustahl, aber Skikanten sind nicht so hart. Skikanten sind nur ein niedriglegierter Vergütungsstahl CK60 mit ~48HRC. Das geht mit HSS-E zum Bohren aber wie geschrieben nur in der Maschine. Wenn die jetzt Spiel hat, dann schlägt der Bohrer und dann hast du keine Chance da was hinzukriegen.
HSS-E ist ein geschliffener Bohrer aus einem mit Kobalt legierten Schnellarbeitsstahl. HSS-E ist glaub ich gleich mit HSS-CO.
CK60 mit HSS-E zu bearbeiten (Bohren) ist im Maschinenbau durchaus üblich. 
Zum Vergleich: 48HRC ist ungefähr die Härte einer Getriebewelle also nicht Messerhart. Fahr mal mit einer Feile auf eine (alte) Skikante. Da fliegen die Späne.
Deswegen hat ja damals Fischr die Plasmaedge "erfunden" damit sie die Kante härter kriegen, weil der Rest eher "weich" sein soll. Rennski haben extrem weiche Kanten damit sie für den Renneinsatz gut bearbeitet werden können.

Was ich allerdings tatsächlich nicht gut beschrieben habe war das mit dem Durchmesser. Das mit dem kleineren Durchmeser galt natürlich nur wenn man nur in die Glasfaser, Holz oder Alu reinbohrt nicht in der Kante. Da benötigt man natürlich den gleichen Durchmesser weil in ein 1,9mm Loch bringt man keinen 2,0mm Stift.  :Frown: 

Naja, wichtig ist dass er es hingekriegt hat und eine kleine Aufgabe braucht der noox ja, sonst wäre es ihm zu fad.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hast dus jetzt eigentlich in einem Arbeitsgang gemacht oder in 2?

----------


## noox

Wollt's eigentlich in einem Arbeitsgang machen. Wäre glaube ich kein Problem gewesen. Aber nachdem ich ja gestern Abend nur 2 Löcher hingebracht habe, und die nicht unbedingt an den besten Stellen, habe ich die zwei mal fertig gemacht, weil ich mir dacht hab, so komm ich besser mit der Heißluft hin wo ich hinsoll. Für diesen Schritt habe ich aber den 2K Kleber nur in die Löcher und in den Zwischenraum der Laschen gegeben - vorallem in der Gegend, wo sich der Zwischenraum wegen der nach außen gebogenen Kante ergeben hat. Dann Kante seitlich geklemmt, gebohrt, Stifte rein und geföhnt  :Wink: 

Heute dann noch ein Loch an idealer Position Stift reingeklebt, mit Kleber bestrichen, Belag drauf von oben/unten geklemmt und geföhnt. Jetzt hab ich den Ski noch mit Ausbesserungsstift behandelt, gewachselt. Der schaut echt wieder aus wie neu  :Wink: 


So a echte Ständerbohrmaschine wäre schon mal ein Hit. Wenn das Bohren easy geht, und man schon ein Belagstück hat, dann ist diese Reparatur echt in Null komma nix gemacht. Aber für den Belag habe ich anfangs ziemlich umgeschissen. Und dann vorallem das Bohren...

----------


## noox

Gut, dass ich letztes Mal gleich ein größeres Reserve-Belagsstück vom alten Ski rausgeschnitten hab.

5. Skitag mit dem Katana...


Eine Anmerkungen habe ich noch: 

Georg hat mir noch erzählt, dass der 2K-Kleber am Belag nicht klebt, weil dieser gewachst ist, und Kleber nicht auf Wachs hält. Bei der ersten Reparatur hatte ich kaum Probleme mit dem verkleben - An der Kante hat er geklebt. Am Belag nicht, obwohl (oder weil?) ich den mit Wachsentferner behandelt hatte. Da wusste ich das mit dem Wachs noch nicht.

Diesmal hab ich mir dacht, bist g'scheit und tust a bissl Tubenwachs auf den Belag bevor ich's presse. Ich hatte dann aber ca. 2 cm² Kleber am Belag.

Edit: Ich denke ich weiß, warum der Kleber am Belag war: Weil ich die Abziehklinge, die ich zum Pressen verwendet hatte, auch mit Wachs eingeschmiert habe. Nächstes Mal nur den Belag - aber es wäre echt beschi**en, wenn das Teil zum Pressen am Belag festklebt...

----------


## georg

Du bist ein Mörder.  :EEK!:  Aber sauber repariert.

Das mit dem Kleber verstehe ich nicht?  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Naja, durch's Pressen hat sich Kleber aus den Ritzen zwischen Belag und der Abziehklinge, die ich zum Pressen verwendet habe gedrückt. Und ein Teil dieses Klebers ist dann auf dem Belag geklebt.

----------


## georg

Dann paßt eh alles.. Wachs auf die Abziehklinge mit der du verpreßt, damit die nicht festpickt. Die Kleberreste am Belag lassen sich leicht entfernen.

Du solltest den Ski mal an den anderen Fuß geben. Vielleicht ist einer deiner Beine der Skimörder. Dann bekommt mal der andere auch was ab.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ja, die Kleberreste haben sich leicht und ohne Beschädigung des Belags entfernen lassen.




> Du solltest den Ski mal an den anderen Fuß geben. Vielleicht ist einer deiner Beine der Skimörder. Dann bekommt mal der andere auch was ab.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht. War a bissl a blöde Geschichte. Am Vortag war schon gut Schnee da, sodass ma nimmer so aufpassen musste. Am nächsten Tag bei der ersten Fahrt nach den ersten 50-Powder-Metern: Geländekante, rechts hat man runtergesehen, links hat's a bissl höher ausgesehen und ich hab nur den Auslauf gesehen - dazwischen ein Stück nix. Bin dann so quer nach links rübergesprungen. Aber in dem kurzen Stück wo ich nix gesehen hatte, war der blanke Fels. Zum Bremsen zu schnell, zum Drüberspringen zu langsam. So habe ich eine Zwischenlandung auf dem Felsen gemacht...

----------


## georg

Paß ein bisserl auf. Weil sonst ist beim nächsten Mal nicht nur der Ski sondern vielleicht auch der nòóx hin.

----------


## Tyrolens

So, hier nun mal ein Photo von einem EUR 550,-- Ski, fünf mal gefahren. 

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/d...4/DSCN4536.JPG


Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: Der Ski wurde in drei Jahren schon zwei mal getauscht, immer wegen desselben Problems. Der Hersteller bekommt dieses Problem offensichtlich nicht in den Griff, warum, weiß ich nicht. Es ist ein Problem, das bei diesem Hersteller recht oft auftritt, scheinbar bekommen die aber recht wenige Reklamationen rein. Im Gelände trifft man jedenfalls reihenweise Leute, denen bei Modellen dieses Herstellers die Decke bzw. das Cab abgeplatzt ist.
Der Händler hat eine recht merkwürdige "ist halt so" Einstellung. Er meint, er könne den Ski halt wieder einschicken und der Hersteller wird einen neuen schicken, dann wird man wieder ein paar mal fahren gehen, bis er wieder platzt.

Ich bin der Meinung, da hilft nur wandeln und eine Ski mit Sandwichkonstruktion kaufen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ich bin der Meinung, da hilft nur wandeln und eine Ski mit Sandwichkonstruktion kaufen.


Auf jeden Fall, Cap is Mist.
Habs letztes Jahr auch mal wieder mit einem Capski versucht und das war definitiv das letzte Mal.

----------


## georg

Kannst ruhig reinschreiben welcher Ski das ist.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ich würd wandeln.

----------


## Tyrolens

Black Diamond Havoc. Und der Ski gehört nicht mir. ich fahre da schon eine etwas andere Konstruktion. Sieh Anhang. Hält auch nach 6 Jahren noch seine Spannung.  :Big Grin: 

Wandeln ist nach drei Jahren halt auch so eine Sache. Wie lange ist die normale Nutzungsdauer eines Skis?


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## DH-Rooky

zählt da das Kaufdatum oder wann er zuletzt getauscht wurde?

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Kaufdatum. Kurzum: Er hatte für drei Jahre einen Ski, der Ski hätte, ich sag mal 6 Jahre gehalten, ergo hat er ihn nur für die Hälfte seiner Lebensdauer nutzen können, macht bei linearer Abschreibung 50% des Kaufpreises retour.

----------


## noox

Hab's wieder mal geschafft. Wieder mal in Obertauern. Diesmal habe ich aber keine Ahnung, wie das zugegangen ist.

Das Stück, das ich letztes Jahr reingeklebt habe, ist rausgebrochen. Außerdem ein Riss zwischen der verklebten Kannte und dem - ich denke - Metall-Teil daneben.

Hat jemand zusätzlichen Tipps? Ich würde mal so vergehen:


g'scheit trocknen lassenNeues Belagstück von alten Ski anpassenKlebestelle am Ski und Belagstück aufrauhenKlebestelle und Belagstück g'scheit reinigen.Wieder mit Uhu Plus Endfest 300 verkleben und mit Heißluftföhn aushärten.

----------


## georg

Die Vorgangsweise würde ich auch so empfehlen.
Natürlich sind die Reperaturen nicht so stabil wie der Originalski. Könnte sein, dass von Anfang an eine Stelle nicht gut verklebt war und mit der Zeit hat sich das Wasser seinen Weg gebahnt bzw. wurde die Stelle weggeschält.

Den Riss zwischen der Kante und einem Metallteil daneben kann ich nicht erkennen. An sich ist die Kante in den unteren Glasfasergurt verpreßt. Es kann sein, dass der danebenliegende Metallteil der untere Alugurt ist, falls du do etwas hast oder eben der Glasfasergurt. Wie auch immer, eine andere Methode außer reinigen, trocknen und verkleben gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Dei Verklebeeigenschaften von dem P-Tex sind halt eigentlich ziemlich bescheiden deswegen wird bei Seitenwangen (selbes Material) auch eine Flammbehandlung gemacht um die Oberfläche zu verändern.
Du könntest Glassbubbles in den Kleber mischen um eine konstante Klebspaltdicke zu bekommen aber sonst fällt mir nix ein, was für dich zu Hause praktikabel wäre.

----------

